# Advice on selling x ray film



## markjillgabe (Dec 20, 2021)

I have about 1,000 pounds of x ray film. After a few failed small scale attempts to recover the silver myself, I realize I would not have the time or ability to take a on a project like this. I have found many middle men on the internet that would buy the films but I am not sure I am getting a good deal. 
I am wondering:
What is a reasonable price per pound of film I should be looking for?
Is there a way to sell direct to a refiner to cut out middle men?
Are there refiners in the southwest USA that I could work with?
Thanks for you help.


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2021)

I cannot help with your question.
There have been many discussions on different types of x-ray films and processing them, you may find them helpful in your quest.


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Dec 20, 2021)

Hello, 
The price in europe vary from 1.30 euro to around 2.0 euro per kilo.
To know if it worth to recover silver, you may know if they are old or new one. 
We bought around 4 mt which will be delivered next month...quiet expensif...but it may give some result. 
How did you tryed to recover it?


----------



## rickbb (Dec 28, 2021)

The last batch I sold, (many years ago), went for $1 per lb. At the time the price of silver made the film worth about $2 per lb. But the cost of recovery was around $.60 to $.70 per lb. leaving the recovery company, (or yourself), with a $.30 to $.40 per lb. gross profit. 

This is all assuming it's all old x-ray film and not newer that has far less silver on them. The old film I worked with had an approximate yield of 1 ozt. per 10 lbs. of film. 

There are people that will come to your location and pick up the film and pay you cash. That's how I sold it for years when I was in the printing business, litho film has even more silver than x-ray. But no one uses litho film any more, all digital now.


----------

